# AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL: Tema de Capa na FOCUS



## Iceberg (14 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

O aquecimento global é tema de capa na revista Focus de 10/01/2007, com o título "DESPERTAR PARA O PERIGO".

São 13 páginas de reportagem, nas quais se apresentam sete soluções radicais para resolver ou pelo menos minorar o problema global do crescente aquecimento global.

São técnicas polémicas, arrojadas e caras que se aproximam dos filmes de ficção científica. Algumas delas nunca foram testadas, mas há investigadores que defendem que só estas soluções podem salvar a Terra da destruição.

Aqui estão elas:

1 - TROCAR O CARVÃO PELO ÁTOMO
2 - ENTERRAR OS GASES TÓXICOS (considerada a mais viável)
3 - COLOCAR REFLECTORES DE CALOR EM ÓRBITA  
4 - PÔR UM GUARDA-SOL NO ESPAÇO   
5 - ESPALHAR ENXOFRE NA ATMOSFERA
6 - MULTIPLICAR O FITOPLÂNCTON
7 - COLOCAR MAIS ÁGUAS NAS NUVENS

Vem tudo explicadinho na revista, com informação do grau de viabilidade, custo estimado e tempo de concretização.

Sem dúvida, uma interessante reportagem.

Complementada ainda com comentários de pessoas ilustres sobre esta problemátoca, tais como, Filipe Duarte Santos, Durão Barroso, Mário Soares, Clara Pinto Correia ou José Saramago.


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

A 3 e a 4 parecem-me bem, é de maneira que temos neve à cota 0 todos os anos


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

iceberg disse:


> O aquecimento global é tema de capa na revista Focus de 10/01/2007, com o título "DESPERTAR PARA O PERIGO".
> 
> São 13 páginas de reportagem, nas quais se apresentam sete soluções radicais para resolver ou pelo menos minorar o problema global do crescente aquecimento global.
> 
> ...



Imagino que as pessoas que fazem os comentários devem ter uma grande capacidade de análise desta coisa   , acho uma piada ao aquecimento sinceramente, é com cada teoria e noticia que só me faz rir


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

iceberg disse:


> Complementada ainda com comentários de pessoas ilustres sobre esta problemátoca, tais como, ......, Durão Barroso, Mário Soares, Clara Pinto Correia ou José Saramago.


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

dj_alex disse:


>



Realmente deve ser pra rir, daqui se vê que o aquecimento é um asunto de politica, na realidade nao passa de um alibi pra mais taxas e impostos


----------



## Mago (14 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Bem haja aquecimento ou não por um lado é bom que a comunicação social coloque repetivamente noticias sobre esse hipotético aquecimento global.
Pelo menos as pessoas começam a tomar consciencia e a implementar hábitos mais ambientais, mais "verdes" além de menos despesistas.
Penso que o alerta para o "aquecimento" doa a quem doer traz beneficios.


----------



## Fil (15 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Um guarda-sol no espaço


----------



## Zoelae (15 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

> Complementada ainda com comentários de pessoas ilustres sobre esta problemátoca, tais como, Filipe Duarte Santos, Durão Barroso, Mário Soares, Clara Pinto Correia ou José Saramago.


 Os grandes cientistas portugueses!

Eu acho que o melhor é deixar estar assim, não não façam mais parvoíces, mais não!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

Iceberg disse:


> (...) Complementada ainda com comentários de *pessoas ilustres* sobre esta problemátoca, tais como, Filipe Duarte Santos, Durão Barroso, Mário Soares, Clara Pinto Correia ou José Saramago.




Ilustres???   Só se aproveita o nosso prémio Nobel, mas esse acordou a tempo e pirou-se para as Canárias  

A Sr.ª Clara Pinto Correia até transpira isenção e BOM exemplo de cuidar o meio ambiente  Olhem para ela aqui toda refastelada com uma chaminé na mão...  Como é que alguém não sabendo cuidar da sua saúde, consegue cuidar o meio ambiente??? A hipocresia abunda entre os nossos "ilustres" meus caros... 
http://www.mulheres-ps20.ipp.pt/Clara_Pinto_Correia.htm


----------



## filipept (15 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

Que se trate do ambiente para podermos ter qualidade de vida (e não ter que fazer contas quando ponho combustivel no popo  ) é o que todos queremos, mas relacionar com o aquecimento global já é uma matéria mais complexa. Agora os ilustres   (só o Durão Barroso terá maior conhecimento para comentar devido ao cargo que ocupa)


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

filipept disse:


> Que se trate do ambiente para podermos ter qualidade de vida (e não ter que fazer contas quando ponho combustivel no popo  ) é o que todos queremos, mas relacionar com o aquecimento global já é uma matéria mais complexa. Agora os ilustres   (só o Durão Barroso terá maior conhecimento para comentar devido ao cargo que ocupa)



E o professor Filipe Duarte Santos...Apesar de muita gente não concordar com ele...


----------



## filipept (15 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

dj_alex disse:


> E o professor Filipe Duarte Santos...Apesar de muita gente não concordar com ele...



Não o citei por desconhecimento do nome e do seu trabalho, mas os outros nomes conheço e mantenho a posição, mas deveria ter referido o desconhecimento em relação ao professor Filipe Duarte Santos, erro meu.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

dj_alex disse:


> E o professor Filipe Duarte Santos...Apesar de muita gente não concordar com ele...



Epá peço também desculpa, mas nem reparei neste professor, coitado foi este que fez a tristemente célebre conferência pública sobre o aquecimento em Portugal... no dia *29JAN06*  
Teve azar coitado  

Aqi está o post onde é referida dita conferência Pública:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=113
(fogo Alex tu também não deixas passar uma! )


----------

